# For what can amazon gift cards (specifically Kindle cards) be used?



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

That gift card I won says it is a "Kindle Gift Card" and "Amazon.com Gift Cards can be used in the Kindle Store or for millions of other items on Amazon.com." Can it be used for things from sellers? Used things? Do sellers get to choose? I am not seeing anything about such limits.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can use it for anything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep.  Anything.  If it's sold on Amazon, you can pay for it with a Gift Card. . .even if it's actually offered by someone else.  The fact that it has a picture of a Kindle on it is immaterial. . .it's really just a credit at the store.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

find it on amazon. you can use it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . .except I guess you can't use a Gift card to buy a gift card.   Which makes sense if you think about it. . . . .


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm planning to use a few for my launch party of Anamoly as a couple of giveaways. they'll post to FB and email, which I think is uber cool because the party is on FB.

You're all free to stop on by if you like.
not sure if this link'll work....

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=570668853#!/event.php?eid=164114400290086


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the answers guys!



> you can't use a Gift card to buy a gift card. Roll Eyes Which makes sense if you think about it. . . . .


Doesn't really make sense to me, especially since you can't use more than one gift card on an order. Makes it impossible to combine money in multiple places, which I guess is what they're trying to do, but I don't get why they want to do that.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

s0nicfreak said:


> Thanks for the answers guys!
> Doesn't really make sense to me, especially since you can't use more than one gift card on an order. Makes it impossible to combine money in multiple places, which I guess is what they're trying to do, but I don't get why they want to do that.


Wait, what? You can use as many gift cards as you want on an order. When you receive a card, you input the code into Amazon and it adds to your gift card balance. You can put as many cards as you want in there and then when you buy something, it automatically subtracts from that balance.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

theapatra said:


> I'm planning to use a few for my launch party of Anamoly as a couple of giveaways. they'll post to FB and email, which I think is uber cool because the party is on FB.


What a great idea! I'm preparing to launch a new book on Dec 1, so I think I'll try this. Maybe everyone who has liked my Venom page will be eligible...


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Wait, what? You can use as many gift cards as you want on an order. When you receive a card, you input the code into Amazon and it adds to your gift card balance. You can put as many cards as you want in there and then when you buy something, it automatically subtracts from that balance.


Oh! I misunderstood the part that said "Gift Cards cannot be used to purchase other gift cards or _applied to any order containing another gift card_."  Thanks!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

kcmay said:


> What a great idea! I'm preparing to launch a new book on Dec 1, so I think I'll try this. Maybe everyone who has liked my Venom page will be eligible...


definitlyy. what's your page link, I'll join you if you like


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

theapatra said:


> definitlyy. what's your page link, I'll join you if you like


I see you've liked the page - thanks! I won't link it here because doing so comes dangerously close to self-promo in a non-promo part of the forum, and I've already derailed the thread enough (sorry!).


----------

